# Jungle Boas



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

How are jungle boas produced?




My genetics is appalling :whistling2:


----------



## rock-steady (Oct 30, 2007)

jungels are a codominat pattern morph with the super being dominant: victory:


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

rock-steady said:


> jungels are a codominat pattern morph with the super being dominant: victory:


EH .......... :blush:


----------



## rock-steady (Oct 30, 2007)

Sorry forgot to say they are a naturally occuring morph: victory:


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

oh...looks like its on my wanted listed!


----------



## lee-travis (Jan 10, 2008)

The jungle boa morph is a pattern morph controlled by a co-dominent gene. Jungle can produce varying abberancies from just the tail tot he whole body.

Producing a jungle to a jungle will produce some super jungles with an exceptional amount of abberancies however these individuals must be bred to prove the super jungle gene.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

rock-steady said:


> jungels are a codominat pattern morph with the super being dominant: victory:


The "Super" of any morph is not automatically dominant.

It just means you have a homozygous codominant animal.

If the gene was *dominant*, a homozygous animal would look _exactly the same as_ and would be _indistinguishable from_ a heterozygous animal. This is the definition of what makes a gene dominant instead of codominant.

If a homozygous animal looks _different_ from a heterozygous animal (and both look _different_ from a non-carrier) that makes the gene *codominant*, and having two copies doesn't make it automatically dominant.

Dominant, Codominant and recessive only refer to how the allele relates to other alleles in the same gene set (locus) and do not refer to homozygosity or heterozygosity at all.


----------

